# Gurkha Beauty Cigar Review - Ok, I guess



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is... well...bland. I have had 3 of them and two the wrapper falls right off after being lite. The one that stayed together was an uni...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Beauty Cigar Review - Ok, I guess


----------

